# Overflow Boxes



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone who is considering buying overflow boxes should take a look at building them. I just finished building two of them...They measure 4.5" X 8.25" X 30" tall and have 5/16 " teeth at the top 1.25" high. I built it out of black haircell sheet ABS that is .25" thick. Each box is 3 pieces and I mitred the corners and welded them together using ABS glue. The ABS Cost me a sum total of $30.00 plus tax and small can of ABS cement. I had the router bit so I did not been to buy that. Took me about 5 hours to build the two boxes. I tried to buy overflow boxes this size and was quoted $77.00 each...so I built them. One thing about using a router on ABS is the ABS chips go everywhere and they are statically charged so they stick to everything and a whole lot of fun to clean up!

I had built some in the past using 8" pvc pipe cut length wise in half but the pipe twisted and changed shape once it was cut...so I made new ones!

If anyone is interested I would entertain the idea of building them for members...you buy the materials!


----------

